# Que es un sensor con salida radiométrica



## transistor007 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola me he estado tirando algunas horas en definir que es un sensor con salida radiométrica?  Y aun no lo encuentro! Alguien sabe algo de esto? Saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2009)

transistor007 dijo:
			
		

> Hola me he estado tirando algunas horas en definir que es un sensor con salida radiométrica?  Y aun no lo encuentro! Alguien sabe algo de esto? Saludos y gracias



No es radiométrica sino *ratiometric* (ponele la a al final, pero no existe en castellano). Estos sensores proporcionan una salida de tensión (por ejemplo), que no es un valor absoluto, sino un porcentaje de otra tensión que se le dá como referencia.

El ejemplo mas simple es un potenciómetro (usado, por ejemplo, como sensor de posición)l Si al pote lo alimentamos entre Vx y masa, a medido que se mueva o gire el cursor, la tensión entre este y masa será un porcentaje de la tensión total aplicada. Por ejemplo, si el pote está a la mitad del recorrido, la salida de este sensor será del 50%, sea cual sea la tensión de alimentación aplicada (claro que a mas tensión, mas salida, pero eso es otra historia).

Compará esto con un LM35, que independientemente de la tensión de alimentación, te da como salida 10 mV/ºC.

Ta claro?

Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 4, 2009)

Efectivamente,es como dice perfectamente ezavalla-

Por ejemplo el accelerometro de freescale es radiometric y tal y como indica la salida es proporcional a la tension en que se alimenta el sensor.

Es una forma de indicar que aunque varies la tension de alimentacion, su salida  no variara de forma rara, sino predecible y de forma proporcional, si la tension de alimentacion baja 10%, pues la salida del sensor baja un 1%, si la tension vuelve a bajar otro 10%(20%) la salida variara un 2%...40%->4%
Siempre de forma lineal, ni exponencial ni logaritmica ni fija.


----------



## transistor007 (Feb 4, 2009)

ezavalla y tiope123! son excelentes comentarios gracias!

y tiope123 eso del acelerometro de freescale esta de 10 pues justamente estoy tratando de ocupar un acelerometro triaxial de analog devices por si quieres compartir experiencias!

gracias a los 2 muchachos y saludos!


----------

